# Does anyone have a burstnerT star 680?



## deepstar (Sep 12, 2007)

hi 
does any one have a burstner t star 680 on mercedes chassis
cant find any revues on this model how do you rate them what is the average mpg ??
rgds bill


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*p*

If you look in forums you will find others that have the 680

Aido


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi 

I've changed the name of your post - you may get more reaction with more detail in the headline :wink: 


And Aido's suggestion is worthwhile - go to the Burstner section & scan through the posts. You could also look in the members list & search for other Burstner owners.


Mike (mods team)


----------



## deepstar (Sep 12, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Hi
> 
> I've changed the name of your post - you may get more reaction with more detail in the headline :wink:
> 
> ...


hi
thank you for your help 
have not got the hang on how to use the furum to my advantage 
not to good with computers 
rgds bill


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Deepstar. I have a T680 on Merc chassis, it's a 2006 model and I have now covered 21k. With regard to mpg (mine's a 2.7) I get about 25mpg average but I have just started towing a Jimny on an 'A' frame and have not had chance yet to check the consumption.
If you check some of the previous posts there is more information but if you need anything in particular you can pm me.


----------



## deepstar (Sep 12, 2007)

MalanCris said:


> Hi Deepstar. I have a T680 on Merc chassis, it's a 2006 model and I have now covered 21k. With regard to mpg (mine's a 2.7) I get about 25mpg average but I have just started towing a Jimny on an 'A' frame and have not had chance yet to check the consumption.
> If you check some of the previous posts there is more information but if you need anything in particular you can pm me.[/
> 
> quote]hi malancri
> ...


----------



## 117947 (Nov 3, 2008)

*T680*

Hi there, we have had our Burstner T680 on a merc since 2004 from new and are well pleased with it. Weonly use it in auto mode cover 3/5000 miles a year and get between 23 and 27 mpg and a lot of the time we are towing our corsa car on an A-frame.


----------

